# Le mans cars



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, thought we could get a thread going of the cars all stickered up and ready to go  not long now


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Got my stickers ready. Probably fit them next weekend!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Did someone say stickers?

Topless shots...with a proper camera too....


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good horico, i will have to keep an eye out for you


----------

